# protested and got escorted away by security and police



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

so I went to the zoo and met up with some animal rights protesters. we protested right up to the zoo entrance, and were told to leave immediately by zoo security. we didnt go so they called the cops. yay.
pics will come when they post them on facebook for me


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, being on the other side (security) I can see good reason for them wanting you to move, Blocking people's entrance and exit and obvious health and safety hazards.

Not sure about the protesting though, some zoo's are hell holes and don't take animal rights seriously. Other's are a good thing if they facilitate breeding in rare species and raise awareness. Very importantly - provided they have high standards of condition.

Where you protesting for general dislike of animal captivity or because of a specific Zoo in particular?


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

oh cool, i found the article

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/travel/Lucy+lonely+protesters+urge/3177265/story.html

that explains it all, and you can kind of see me in the articles photos there


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Dude, these things your doing are great and all , but be careful man.


Being social is great and all, but there are better ways to be social than just being controversial.

I'm just saying .... don't go getting yourself beat up and / or thrown into jail for a night.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

no, no being careful! no being afraid! no fear!! 
live a fun life

not a long boring safe life

the phrase "be safe" or "be careful" makes me throw up


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow I'm really proud of you, & doing all of these things for a great cause; it takes a great deal of courage and heart to do that, good for you!


----------



## Welchsboy (Dec 8, 2003)

lol @ the dude wearing the elephant suit. He is dedicated. I'd be jealous since I would just have some flimsy cardboard sign glued to a wooden stick while this dude shows up in a full-body elephant suit complete with floppy ears and a trunk.

You guys could sneak into the zoo at night, swap the elephant suit guy with Lucy, and the deadbeat zookeepers would probably never even notice.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

haha


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Cool man! I'm going to try to make myself go out in public like that too during the next few months.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

broseph said:


> Cool man! I'm going to try to make myself go out in public like that too during the next few months.


Bonus points if you wear an elephant suit :b


----------



## sjohnson1958 (May 27, 2010)

_AJ_ said:


> oh cool, i found the article
> 
> http://www.edmontonjournal.com/travel/Lucy+lonely+protesters+urge/3177265/story.html
> 
> that explains it all, and you can kind of see me in the articles photos there


wow, well done you!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

That's cool, I wish I could be more involved in protests!


----------



## Adorkable (May 22, 2010)

_AJ_ said:


> no, no being careful! no being afraid! no fear!!
> live a fun life
> 
> not a long boring safe life
> ...


I couldn't agree more! I can't believe how many of us people from the West have abandoned all rebellion and emerged into a race of complacent subjugated drones. I admire you for standing up for you beliefs!


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the sign in front of you , it's almost as if the 'SAD Eyes..." standed for; "Social Anxiety Disorder Eyes, Empty Lives" plus the 'Lonely Lucy' sign and you hidden behind the other sign re-enforces the whole thing, you'd think it's an Anti-SA protest at first glance haha.

Anyways, good job! we are proud


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That's a daunting situation to put yourself in. Congratulations on going through with it!


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, just because some of us may secretly wish for a life of soliary confinement, does not mean that Lucy does. She needs to go be with her own kind in a wildlife sanctuary. You should be proud of protesting.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I like what you're doing man, you are my new SAS hero, you're coming up with really unique ways to combat your anxiety.


----------

